# north and south evo's



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

just started a group because there doesn't seem to be a evo group 
feel free to join lads


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Jones the boost, Ralli///mart, Evo Des and Myself ...there's 4 more for you!


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm on here too, hows it goin Hitman.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

going great buddy any news on the sale .
your mad sellin it


----------

